# front and rear oil seals



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

are the front and rear seals the same?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nope. front is smaller by far


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Right, smaller by far.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks, guess i'll be ordering one for the front


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a vid on it 
front is 92049-1570


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

does anyone have a physical size on the rear seal ? i know the front is 28x42x8. i have a local seal and bearing dist. in town i want to check if they can get these seals for me


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have that info somewhere. let me search for it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

cool


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

92049-1570 = 28X42X8


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

known sizes of seals (brute 750)

Front driveshaft (differential side): 92049-1573 = 48x65x8
Front driveshaft (engine side): 92049-1570 = 28x42x8
Rear driveshaft (differential side): 92049-0028 = 24x45x9
Rear driveshaft (engine side): 92049-0095 = ?????????

ive also tagged this thread so this infomation is readily searchable.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok i got that one i need the rear. those #'s are the front. i couldn't find anything on the rear . i have a new one (thanks driller) i will try to measure at work tomorrow


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Read the Engine Seal Thread in the stickys. We have found an alternative seal. Jury is still out on how much better it is. You may want to try it if you are currently replacings seals.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellent. i cant find that info.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> excellent. i cant find that info.


http://www.winderosa.com/Catalogs/atv10app.pdf Here is the pdf of the part numbers. Scroll down to the Kawie section. It is the part number for the replacement seal kit, it is in the neighborhood of $28. Jay said he sells the individual seals though. You may have to get with your local ATV shop and have them call for the individual seal part numbers. BTW, Windersosa mostly deals with distributors that don't deal directly with the public. I guess this is why they aren't heavily advertised. Remember the MOOSE oil seal kit is the actual winderosa kit. 

I guess this is what you were looking for?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh sorry RD i meant i cant find the dimensions that he's looking for.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i ran into a deadend at the local seal and gasket shops in town. RD where did u order ur set from? i couldn't find anywhere to order from winderosa


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> well i ran into a deadend at the local seal and gasket shops in town. RD where did u order ur set from? i couldn't find anywhere to order from winderosa


Down South Power Sports in denham springs. I bought them today and should have them tomorrow. The oil seal kit by moose is the winderosa gasket kit, if you have a moose distributor. I will post pics as soon as I get them.
They could not find the individual p/n for the seals, so I had to by the kit.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks RD i will check our local honda shop to see if they can order it


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You can go to Moose's website and do a dealer search.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can also get them at babbitsonline.com or cheapcycleparts.com
However these will be the OEMs


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher.. did you measure that seal?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

got busy searchin the local seal shops and didnt get a chance i will try to get it tomorrow


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the best i can come up with is its a 27x58x 9


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that comes close to Rd's measurements of

OD=58.9 mm/2.290"
ID=22.85mm/1.185"
Outer width 8.46mm/.346"


----------

